# Marketplace



## JLMartin (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, I haven’t been here in a long time. How can I get access to the marketplace? Thank you!


----------



## raindog (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi. From forum rules here: https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?153384-***-RULES-General-Posting-amp-Marketplace-***



> b. For those members joining aft June 16, 2013, Marketplace Privileges are attributed after six months AND 50 posts relevant to saxophone or some aspect of music making. This does not include very short, irrelevant or "+1" type posts that are merely added to increase post count. Repeatedly making such posts will be viewed, and dealt with, as spam.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

so since OP has registered before 2013 he should be “ grandfathered” and given access.

You should get in touch with a Moderator or Administrator to ask them to do this for you.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

JLMartin said:


> Hi, I haven't been here in a long time. How can I get access to the marketplace? Thank you!





milandro said:


> so since OP has registered before 2013 he should be " grandfathered" and given access.
> 
> You should get in touch with a Moderator or Administrator to ask them to do this for you.


Milandro reported the post of JLMartin.

@JLMartin: I did just change your authorization, so you should have access now (you might have to log off and on first).


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

another satisfied member


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

milandro said:


> another satisfied member


Thanks to MrPeeBee!


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Dr G said:


> Thanks to MrPeeBee!


Actually Milandro (who reported this)! :bluewink:


----------

